
Symbian^3 Review - Hagelin
http://www.mobile-review.com/review/symbian-3-en.shtml
======
macco
Man, Nokia has way to many platforms inhouse. 3 Symbians, probably Symbian 2
will die. Meamo and MeeGo, where Maemo will die. But the have to maintain all
5 solution. They should focus on one, at most two. Really low cost and one
powerful solution.

